# $7 kayaking DVD Exploring Idaho



## StoneandWater (Apr 10, 2009)

Im getting rid of the last of the copies of Exploring Idaho by Stone and Water Productions in order to make room for the upcoming film Campfire Stories.

Exploring Idaho is avalable at www.stoneandwaterproductions.com using paypal (look for the buy it now button in the upper left corner)

Features on Exploring Idaho include the youngest descent of the North Fork of the Payette by a 10 year old kid, highwater Selway, the little known Bear Creek, the First descents of Clover Creek and Solder Creek, a look at the spectacular whitewater in Succor Creek and Big Sands Creek plus much more. 

Shit, it's only 7 bucks, you cant really go wrong...

Have a good one,

Mike Copeland


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

And shipping was only another buck fidy. I bought one. Your TR of Marsh creek in March sounds truly miserable, but a good read none the less.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

$8.50 isn't too bad.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

And by that I mean I purchased one.


----------



## StoneandWater (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! those are shipping out this morning. 

Thanks Dave, marsh creek was cold and misserable...


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I ordered one too!!! Even though I live in Canada (30 minutes from the border), Idaho is not that far! Let me know if I owe more shipping.


----------



## StoneandWater (Apr 10, 2009)

Dropping that one in the mail today too. Dont worry about the extra on shipping, i'll cover it, i just need to get rid of the last of the copies. Hope you enjoy the film.

Mike


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Very kind of you...thanks!


----------



## Boilerblues (Jun 15, 2007)

I ordered one, excited to see it. I'm stuck in the flatlands of Ohio, but my brother is in Idaho and I am excited to see the whitewater out there.


----------



## StoneandWater (Apr 10, 2009)

Head over this way for a paddling trip this spring! There's tons of great paddling all over Idaho.


----------

